# Cotton Picker's Friend



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The minute I saw Perry's (A+ Slingshots) new "Heritage Series", I knew I wanted one. Now I got one, it came today. I usually try to shoot for an hour a day, and after I got back from the doctor's office, there it was in the mail. That lifted my spirits. I took it right downstairs an did my practice session with it.
No word of a lie -- I had the best practice session I've had in months, and this is right off the bat. The only other slingshot I ever shot with this good right out of the box was Perry's PS2

. . . Coincidence? I think not.









It has a lot to do with the fact that I like to shoot from the shoulder, and that's just what the slingshot is designed to do. It shot very much like a BunnyBuster "Widowmaker" another great slingshot which I shoot well from the shoulder with. But I'm not gonna get into comparisons here.

What I will say is that, as usual, the workmanship and finish are up to the usual high standards we've all come to expect from A+. The bandset is unique. You can read Perry's description of them in his post he made a little while ago. It's the long bandset and type of rubber that makes for the ease of shooting Rufus Hussey style (but OTT). Here is a pic of the rubber and its length:










And here are some pics I just took of mine, which is the middle-sized one, "The Cotton Picker's Friend".









I have a fairly large hand and it's just right for me.










Now, I only had some 7/16 and 1/2 inch steel to shoot through it. I rarely missed at 10 yards shooting at soda cans hanging from a string and was more than pleased with my accuracy (okay, actually I was shocked). I really mangled the cans, but there was no penetration. I think these bands and fork are designed for rock shootin' though, but I don't have any to hand at the mo. So I don't know if you could hunt with this setup. But with linatex or gum rubber cut the same length by 5/8" wide, I am sure you could kill rabbits.

I love the looks of this thing and it feels great in the hand too. Top notch. I'd recommend it for all the hunters out there.

Great new product, Perry. Even my monkey likes it.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

it looks almost like a natural, great looking slingshot


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> it looks almost like a natural, great looking slingshot


Thanks John. Not quite... but I think it gets the feeling across that I was after.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great review and pics Bill!! 
Best as ways,
Perry









BTW... While I like the 12" band length (mostly for nostalgia reasons, and longer band life) they can be shortened by 2-3" to give them more power. 
I figure most will know that already, but since some won't I thought a note here would be appropriate.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Bill, When you say "shoot from the shoulder" what are you referring to?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

brockfnsamson said:


> Hey Bill, When you say "shoot from the shoulder" what are you referring to?


Hi Brock,
Instead of using an anchor point on my face, I like to just cock my pouch arm back into my shoulder and look down the bands and through the fork at the target and pay a lot of attention to my release hand. Works with long bands and large forks. With small Chinese forks I keep the fork higher and anchor at my ear lobe.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Hey Bill, When you say "shoot from the shoulder" what are you referring to?


Hi Brock,
Instead of using an anchor point on my face, I like to just cock my pouch arm back into my shoulder and look down the bands and through the fork at the target and pay a lot of attention to my release hand. Works with long bands and large forks. With small Chinese forks I keep the fork higher and anchor at my ear lobe.
[/quote]

I like shooting this way too, feels more natural and one can pull farther back for more power.
I can't hit anything this way though, so I don't do it that much. Someday when I shoot as well as Bill Hays and I'm not afraid to go through the learning process all over again maybe I'll seriously try to figure it out.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

It's a common style (I've always just known it as "Southern Flip") for quick instinctive aiming and shooting as powerfully as possible with simple straight cut bands.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Hey Bill, When you say "shoot from the shoulder" what are you referring to?


Hi Brock,
Instead of using an anchor point on my face, I like to just cock my pouch arm back into my shoulder and look down the bands and through the fork at the target and pay a lot of attention to my release hand. Works with long bands and large forks. With small Chinese forks I keep the fork higher and anchor at my ear lobe.
[/quote]

Thanks for the explanation Bill.


----------

